# Our WorldMark account has been blocked from booking reservations, but no one at WorldMark seems to know why...



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2022)

This message appears on our account:

At this time, your WorldMark account is unable to process online reservations due to a past due owing or your account has some other account status issue. Please call the Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-457-0103 for assistance. Although you will be able to search availability online, you will be unable to book a reservation using the web site. We apologize for the inconvenience.

Talked to Mark this morning in Owner Care, and he said our account is not past due, everything is paid, but he cannot get that message off of our account and asked me to call in person to book what we need.  That is really disappointing that they cannot fix it.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 31, 2022)

Was this only on the old site?  I was seeing that message as well on the old site, but that does not show up on the new website.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2022)

I just found a link in my email to the new website.  I am hoping this is going to work to book.  I saw that it looks like Club Wyndham, which for me is not good.  I liked WorldMark's site for ease of use.  

Thank you for that suggestion.  I am thinking it's going to work now.  I had no idea there was a new website, but I saw something on Facebook WorldMark after another member said others were having the problem.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 31, 2022)

The new website is definitely flawed.  And no 4 month search


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 31, 2022)

Have you made a recent II exchange? If so, and you didn’t have an HK token , then you may owe that amount. They send an invoice home when that happens.

Make sure you’re credit card is not expired if you autopay your dues.

Another time, my account was locked because I happened to cancel a reservation on a given night, and that was the transaction that caused several accounts to get locked. ( I’m not saying that made any sense, I’m saying that was their explanation and it was several weeks before they fixed whatever they’d done wrong.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2022)

chemteach said:


> The new website is definitely flawed.  And no 4 month search


Yeah, it's a bad website.  It's exactly the same as Club Wyndham, so it's terrible.  If you put in Anaheim, it comes up with a bunch of places.  I just want to see Dolphin's Cove and WorldMark Anaheim.  It's so strange.  It's like it's made to get people to book hotels.  WorldMark's site should only show WorldMark resorts.  

When you go to Club Wyndham's site, you have to type in Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek to get Bonnet Creek.  If you just type Bonnet Creek, it's not going to show what you want.  Wyndham's improvements are not improvements to anything.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> Have you made a recent II exchange? If so, and you didn’t have an HK token , then you may owe that amount. They send an invoice home when that happens.
> 
> Make sure you’re credit card is not expired if you autopay your dues.
> 
> Another time, my account was locked because I happened to cancel a reservation on a given night, and that was the transaction that caused several accounts to get locked. ( I’m not saying that made any sense, I’m saying that was their explanation and it was several weeks before they fixed whatever they’d done wrong.


I haven't done any II exchanges.  I have an RCI account associated with WM but have yet to use it.  I pay for it every year, but it just sits there.


----------

